# Good Bike Fitter in NJ???



## sdkwan

Hi Folks,

Can someone recommend the best bike fitter in NJ?


----------



## Liberace

sdkwan said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Can someone recommend the best bike fitter in NJ?


Cyclesport- Park Ridge


----------



## AlanE

Pure Energy - Lambertville


----------



## jsedlak

Marty's Reliable - Morristown, NJ


----------



## tednugent

jsedlak said:


> Marty's Reliable - Morristown, NJ


Who does the fitting at Morristown?

I have only been fitted by Rob at the Randolph store


----------



## jsedlak

tednugent said:


> Who does the fitting at Morristown?
> 
> I have only been fitted by Rob at the Randolph store


Jesse fit me on my Madone. :thumbsup:

I do a fair bit of riding including 1hr-10hr rides (okay, the 10 hour ride was really 12 hours total... crazy NYC century....).


----------



## ridingred

Cyclesport in Park Ridge gets my vote and my business. Great place.


----------



## sdkwan

Thanks, Guys. Well I called up Pure Energy, Liberty Cycles and Cyclesport. I think I'll either go to Cyclesport or Pure Energy. Pure Energy is closer to me than Cyclesport.


----------



## RJP Diver

Pure Energy would be my vote. Also like High Gear Cyclery is good as well.


----------



## eugenetsang

If youre in North Jersey...

Strictly Bicycles in Fort Lee


----------



## netman68

eugenetsang said:


> If youre in North Jersey...
> 
> Strictly Bicycles in Fort Lee


I second that!!! for a fitting Mike is great or nelson you really cant beat them.


----------



## eugenetsang

just bring $200 cash and leave all credit cards at home. Because at Strictly's, they have all your high end bikes/gear/components that you always wanted haha.

I've learned the hard way after a morning ride while heading up to Piermont.... I went in thinking i was going to buy a drink, wash up and be on my way... Little did i know, i went upstairs to check out their new bikes for the current season... went down to the main floor to check out some new bibs/jerseys... and i ended up $200 in the hole with purchases. haha

They have the nicest store setup ive seen in NY/NJ... Definitely you need to check this place out if you are ever in the area!


----------



## netman68

eugenetsang said:


> just bring $200 cash and leave all credit cards at home. Because at Strictly's, they have all your high end bikes/gear/components that you always wanted haha.
> 
> I've learned the hard way after a morning ride while heading up to Piermont.... I went in thinking i was going to buy a drink, wash up and be on my way... Little did i know, i went upstairs to check out their new bikes for the current season... went down to the main floor to check out some new bibs/jerseys... and i ended up $200 in the hole with purchases. haha
> 
> They have the nicest store setup ive seen in NY/NJ... Definitely you need to check this place out if you are ever in the area!


yeah its crazy and it dosent help that nelson keeps giving me deals on upgrades.


----------



## TheBeads

Jesse fits at Marty's in Morristown


----------



## Cyclebot81

Marty's is good so I hear, but I know for a fact cycle fitters in eastern Pa is the best for fitting.


----------



## AlanE

Jesus H. You guys talk about a bike fitting like you're going to a tailor to get a custom made Italian suit.


----------



## socfan12

Cyclebot81 said:


> Marty's is good so I hear, but I know for a fact cycle fitters in eastern Pa is the best for fitting.


I've been to Guy's and got fitted by Bob (IIRC). He seemed pretty good but I guess my bike fit wasn't too far off so he didnt need to do much. Who did you have in mind? I am purchasing a new bike and need to get fitted again so this thread is of particular interest.


----------



## RJP Diver

AlanE said:


> Jesus H. You guys talk about a bike fitting like you're going to a tailor to get a custom made Italian suit.


Agreed - it's not like we're talking custom frame building here. How hard is it to put someone on the correct size frame and adjust seat and stem properly? Any shop with a person willing to put in the time to do it right will do you just fine, no?


----------



## Cyclebot81

RJP Diver said:


> Agreed - it's not like we're talking custom frame building here. How hard is it to put someone on the correct size frame and adjust seat and stem properly? Any shop with a person willing to put in the time to do it right will do you just fine, no?


Nope not all. I was fitted wrong 3 times. John from Cycle Fitter's is the best, hence the name of the shop. This in fact was the main goal of opening the shop. Check out their site they talk a lot a out fitting.

You are supposed to be one with your bike. A correct fit helps with needless pain and stress.

CycleFitters usually will spend 2+ hours fitting. It is kind of like a custom fitted Italian suit. They take pride in their fits and you can increase your performance by a finely tuned proper fitting bike!


----------



## dcrosenzweig

North, South, or Central?


----------



## AlanE

dcrosenzweig said:


> North, South, or Central?


A little late to the party DC


----------



## dcrosenzweig

Oops - sorry


----------



## sdkwan

Thanks, Guys. I ended up going to Pure Energy in Lambertville. Great bunch of guys. Highly recommend them. I even told my buddy to get fitted there as well.


----------



## socfan12

sdkwan said:


> Thanks, Guys. I ended up going to Pure Energy in Lambertville. Great bunch of guys. Highly recommend them. I even told my buddy to get fitted there as well.


when did you go? based on this thread, I went there as well. They did a good job, would go back, and price was very reasonable!


----------

